# My dog is peeing on himself



## eosby (Nov 27, 2006)

I have a white miniature schnauzer, about 9 months, who has not been neutered yet. When I take him out, he lifts his leg to pee and some of it goes on the target and a lot of it goes on his front leg(s) and sometimes his chest. His urine is very yellow and of course it/he stinks really bad. Everytime I take him out I have to bring him in and wash his leg(s). It's either that he doesn't know how to stand or (and I know this will sound crazy) its that his penis is aligned too close to his body. I talked with the breeder and she doesn't seem to understand what I'm trying to explain to her. Have any of you ever heard of this and what would be the remedy. I had a toy schnauzer from this same breeder and did not have this problem.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Well, I'm not surprised your breeder is an...(bites tongue)...less than knowledgable person. They sell "toy" and "white" schnauzers? Definately a breeder who lacks in thought. Sorry, I don't mean to be rude, I just don't respect your breeder's practice. But to answer your question, I'm not sure what can be done about this. I think you'll have to chalk it up as one of those amusing but annoying traits that your dog has. Sorry I couldn't be of more help. Good luck, and welcome to our forum!


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

Neutering him will help, because after he is neutered, he may squat more, and go in one spot, pointing downward. Now that he is already lifting the leg he may continue, or he may not, or do a bit of both. Either way, the urine will not smell as strong as an intact male's urine does. That's why its usually best to neuter at around 6-7 months of age, especially in smaller dogs. 

You are right in that where he is hitting, is because of his own individual conformation, but if you can get him going up against a wall rather than a tree, say, more of it will go on the wall. For show dogs, often they are wrapped or leggings put on for just this problem. In everyday life though, that's just not practical. Sorry ! Girl dogs rock !!


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

That's the cons of owning a male. I have never heard of a white schnauzer or toy for that matter.


----------



## Meghan&Pedro (Nov 6, 2006)

My Chi pedro has a similar problem.

After getting him neutered a few months ago it has improved because he does squat to pee, which definatly changes the angles.


----------

